# pitbullmamanatl



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday yo!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday !


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lauren!:woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The 14th ... is one of the best days!!! Happy Birthday Lauren!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

happy birthday lauren. Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday !!!!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lady


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Happy B-day Lauren... Hope you have a great day! Don't drink too much whiskey  LOL


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy bday gangsta!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Don't listen to Sadie, bust out them whiskey bottles! lol (just don't get alcohol poisoning!)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHAHA I saw my name in the new threads I was like oh WTF did I do now? THANK YOU YO! Much appreciated! I didn't drink too much whiskey, Sadie; however, Sour Apple Vodka has kicked my butt..... something serious..... and I lost one of the hamsters.... in her big yellow ball.... FML lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh nooo about the Hamsters, lol maybe if you drink some more it will help you remember where its lost  Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, happy birthday, Lauren! Same day as my wife's!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Hey, happy birthday, Lauren! Same day as my wife's!


Ooooh you're married to a Scorpio! That's why we get along so well lol.....Thank you, Scott!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

redog said:


> Happy birthday yo!


Thank you, Bossmandude!



Mach0 said:


> Happy birthday !


Thanks hotness!



dixieland said:


> Happy Birthday Lauren!:woof:


Thanks, Dixie!



Firehazard said:


> The 14th ... is one of the best days!!! Happy Birthday Lauren!!!!!


Thank you, Stan!



ThaLadyPit said:


> happy birthday lauren. Hope you have a fantastic day.


Thank you, Bev!



angelbaby said:


> *Happy Birthday !!!!*


Thank you, Angel



American_Pit13 said:


> Happy Birthday Lady


Thank you, Hols!



Sadie said:


> Awe Happy B-day Lauren... Hope you have a great day! Don't drink too much whiskey  LOL


Crisis averted, Sadie. Found hamster and ball.... Guess it took a little trip down both sets of stairs.... Don't know how I didn't hear that happen



NoWuCmE... said:


> Happy bday gangsta!!!


Thank you!



KMdogs said:


> Happy Birthday!! Don't listen to Sadie, bust out them whiskey bottles! lol (just don't get alcohol poisoning!)


Please KM! She knows me better than that! Always break out the bottles  Thank you!



ames said:


> oh nooo about the Hamsters, lol maybe if you drink some more it will help you remember where its lost  Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


Found it! lol Thanks Ames


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's it Lauren! I am calling DHPS on you! Department of Hamster Protective Services LMFAO!!! You be loosing them little critter's too much!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got babies over here Yo! 6 of them


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> That's it Lauren! I am calling DHPS on you! Department of Hamster Protective Services LMFAO!!! You be loosing them little critter's too much!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got babies over here Yo! 6 of them


lmmfao I got your pic you sent me.... NO THANK YOU.... are you planning on starting your own hamster bloodline with a performance pedigree? lmmfao I gotta send you that site with the rat peds.


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope you had a great birthday girl!!!


----------

